# 2cp



## IgrowBIGG (Apr 8, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of the drug 2cp? Some kid i met told me about it said its the absolute craziest trip on the planet like acid plus heroine plus nething u could imagine times about 20. If so plez explain or talk about it. Also, ne1 know of any other krazy ass drugs like that tht i have prob never heard of??? I know about alott... just curious.

(No i am not talking about PCP so i dont wanna c ne1 on here sayin dont u mean PCP???)


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 9, 2009)

yes. Its a research chemical. There aseveral different 2c analogues. Theres 2c-b,c,d,e,i, and a couple more. you can look up trip reports on erowid.org


----------



## JoeBananas (Apr 9, 2009)

This will be my last post #420.

I can answer many questions about de-hallucinogens, 'psychedelics'.
Just shoot me a PM, I will be checking now and then.

Who?/What?/Were?/when?/why?

I could assist in the first 3, but the last two are up to you.

Good-Bye


----------



## greenleafhigh (Apr 9, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> This will be my last post #420.
> 
> I can answer many questions about de-hallucinogens, 'psychedelics'.
> Just shoot me a PM, I will be checking now and then.
> ...


Soo now your never going to post agin...... good bye ....


----------



## shepj (Apr 9, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> This will be my last post #420.
> 
> I can answer many questions about de-hallucinogens, 'psychedelics'.
> Just shoot me a PM, I will be checking now and then.
> ...


if you're serious.. then I would like to thank you for all the help you have given myself and our fellow members at RIU. Your knowledge of RC's is unsurpassed.


----------



## munki (Apr 10, 2009)

2C-P is a long lasting psychedelic. It is also has a steep dose to response curve meaning most people need around 6mg to feel it at all where about 14mg is as high as anyone would want to go and still have a fun time. This is simply not something that can be eyeballed measured. A real 1mg scale is required to deal with these RCs (Research Chemicals). Since the governments Operation Web Trypt, most sources for these chems when away. So, it will be a challenge to find it let alone properly measure out a dose. Be careful. People have died abusing these chems which got the gummit's attention and subsequent scheduling and banning of said substances.

munki


----------



## LaTrevz (Apr 11, 2009)

2cp wasnt much of a cool trip to me. Ive had a connection to all of the analouges and by far my favorite was 2ce and 2ci. 2ce is basicaly a mix between acid and extacy, but the acid (i.e. the visuals) definitely has a stronger effect than the ex feeling. Its the same thing with 2ci just vice versa on on the strength. there are plenty of chemical processors that still sell this to the states in little gift boxes (how i get mine), and it has never failed me once. Just look around on the internet and believe me, you wil find a company that will send it.


----------



## boabbymac (Apr 14, 2009)

never had 2cp but have taken 2cb and 2ci.took 6 2cb caps supposedly 15mg of 2cb and the rest of the cap filled with strawberry sherbert fucking tasty. anyway took 6,2 pills and was drinkin all day (new years) eve.went to a party didnt have much visual going on but when 4 friends and i came back too mine it was fucking unreal my walls started warping my bed was about 10 times the size it should have been,i was also able to change the colour of the lightbulb in my room just by concentrating the roof then swallowed the lightbulb and everything had a water effect to it,also when going for a piss it was like i was pissing a rainbow.definetly worth a try.


----------



## aceventura (Apr 16, 2009)

I really want to try the stuff but i can't find a place to order it , any help would be very useful


----------



## shepj (Apr 16, 2009)

aceventura said:


> I really want to try the stuff but i can't find a place to order it , any help would be very useful


don't waste your time.. get some 2c-i


----------



## aceventura (Apr 17, 2009)

shepj said:


> don't waste your time.. get some 2c-i


i already gave up finding that stuff either , it is just me or finding 2c* stuff from net is hard think to do


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

2c-p is considered to be the strongest of the 2c's... BUT i doubt it is not as caressing as 2c-i or 2c-c... body load would be disfiguring as I see it!


----------



## shepj (Aug 25, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> 2c-p is considered to be the strongest of the 2c's... BUT i doubt it is not as caressing as 2c-i or 2c-c... body load would be disfiguring as I see it!


How is that? Potency or effects? I would think 2C-G-5 is the strongest 2C-x


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

oooops... well SHEPj... I WAS JUST going by other opinions.... and information from wikipedia... will give some food for thought on the other mention compound!


----------



## shepj (Aug 25, 2009)

The only reason I say 2C-G-5, is due to the duration.. but you may be right, I have not compared them.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

I havent compared the two neither.. but will in the next few hrs 

I wouldn't base the potency on the compound solely on the duration... the duration may be key in its whole on effectiveness... but that can be interpreted on how much time the drug is reacting with a nuerotransmitter... and not so much on dosage... and the effficacy of visual/ mental state.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 25, 2009)

Shepj has the right idea. But you guys are forgetting about 2C-TFM. 4mg dose. Effects similar to 2C-I and 2C-E. But lasts around 8 hours


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

Doesn't shepj always have the upper hand...

Damn sasha shulgin sures makes us work hard on are psyches... Myriads of them! 2c-TFM???? Lots of lettering there...will give that some consideration too...4mg=8 hours of fun, simply: wow!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 25, 2009)

It's not a classic phenethylamine. Meaning it wan't synthesized by Sasha. Also not being sold at the moment by any vendor I know. HAS been sold. But not currently.


----------



## shepj (Aug 25, 2009)

that aint shit 

2C-G-5:
10-16mg
32-48 hrs

lol

Not always, if Joe Bananas, Styles, Albert Hoffman, or Shulgin were here.. I would be at a significant disadvantage


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 25, 2009)

You mean the Godfather of the Bonanno crime family?


----------



## shepj (Aug 25, 2009)

haha no.. Joe Bananas is the most knowledgeable (RC) person I have ever seen online. He stopped posting here when his post count hit "420".


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 25, 2009)

Like, how was he so knowledgable? I mean, IDK. Just wondering what he was like.


----------



## shepj (Aug 25, 2009)

Take everything I know about RC's, and then double or triple it. He's the kind of person who if you tell him an onset, trip duration, and experience (with RC's) without referencing shit like erowid (not like they have shit on research chemicals), he could tell you what you took and a pretty accurate amount you took.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 25, 2009)

So Basically he's done alot of RC's alot of times.


----------



## shepj (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm not sure.. Like he ID'ed shit that is pretty rare, so maybe? I would imagine he has a lot of reading under his belt. I wish he was still posting here though..


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 25, 2009)

You still talk to him?


----------



## shepj (Aug 25, 2009)

Nope, not really. Lost his email when I lost my old hushmail I think (it may be in my inbox here, I'll have to check)


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 25, 2009)

I know it. I tried to talk to him not to long ago, never answered me...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hmmmm... not a classic phenethylamine... when was this discovered or first synthesized... 2C-TFM?

and the other compound mention by SHEPJ.... IS A BEATING ON THE MIND! ANYTHING beyond the time constraints of lsd is far too much... LSD at times is considered to be too long by many users.... after the 6hr period... all the euphoric buzz has left... and their is nothing but thought reflection, ego desolation... not saying those are bad attributes... because frankly those are the most important virtues of a psychedelic... without it... it aint a true substance!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 25, 2009)

I think it might have been made in 1998. It was synthesized by David E. Nichols.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> I think it might have been made in 1998. It was synthesized by David E. Nichols.


 Ahhh another compound manufactured by David Nichols... didnt' he make MDAI? From a bluelight report the strength of the high is only evident in its duration... it was compared to 2c-b by its effects. Very empathogenic/ entactogenic. Mentally very dull... good as a party drug. Not sure how you arrived as this being the most potent of the 2c's?


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 25, 2009)

Because it has the lowest dose?


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 25, 2009)

Gg. .


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 26, 2009)

This just flew into my mind... but wasn't their a drug called synergy out there...? or was that a nickname for some research chemical?


----------



## Spleefmeister (Mar 18, 2011)

Holy crap!!! Ya'll are NUTS!!! I would NEVER buy some chem off the Web and take it.

Good luck!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 18, 2011)

Spleefmeister said:


> Holy crap!!! Ya'll are NUTS!!! I would NEVER buy some chem off the Web and take it.
> 
> Good luck!


 I guarantee you have before.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Spleefmeister said:


> Holy crap!!! Ya'll are NUTS!!! I would NEVER buy some chem off the Web and take it.
> 
> Good luck!


EPIC Post!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 18, 2011)

Um what just happenned to the original 2c-p thread? The mind games begin


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 18, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> EPIC Post!!


So again this guy is saying he'll purchase some slum lord drug dealer who knows nothing but the simple alphabet over scientist who get years of training to do such a thing. Man, some people just need to be plugged in for a hour so there thoughts and beliefs can be washed away with a massive thorazine drip... then get reinstated with nootropics that supercede all there doubts about how drugs really go about the world!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 18, 2011)

I like your idea Ndanger.  More or less.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 18, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> So again this guy is saying you'll purchase some slum lord drug dealer who knows nothing but the simple alphabet over scientist who get years of training to do such a thing. Man, some people just need to be plugged in for a hour so there thoughts and beliefs can be washed away with a massive thorazine drip... then get reinstated with nootropics that supercede all there doubts about how drugs really go about the world!


But that street corner drug will fuck you up for daaaayyyyss...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 18, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> But that street corner drug will fuck you up for daaaayyyyss...


 Explain...


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Explain...


idk its a quote in some pic i cant find! Ugh... but its some blk guy with a sig in his mouth. if you could find pic i would be happy!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 18, 2011)

Can't. But I did find this while looking.


----------



## xebeche (Mar 18, 2011)

Playing With PEA's said:


> It's not a classic phenethylamine. Meaning it wan't synthesized by Sasha. Also not being sold at the moment by any vendor I know. HAS been sold. But not currently.


http://www.erowid.org/library/books_online/pihkal/pihkal036.shtml


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 18, 2011)

xebeche said:


> http://www.erowid.org/library/books_online/pihkal/pihkal036.shtml


 He was talking about 2C-TFM asshole.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I like your idea Ndanger.  More or less.


Its common and propriety knowledge. Man or the government makes the drug dealer look bad on purpose. He'll I can make a dozen Repuplican's look bad on any day of the week. But I'm hijacking this thread as this should be in my Ideal Drug Dealer Thread instead


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Can't. But I did find this while looking.


Thats so true! Its the subconscious mind


----------



## NolingNrolling (Mar 18, 2011)

To whoever started this, you should definitely not pass up an opportunity to try 2cp. Just make sure you don't take too much, some of the stories I read were not as pleasant as they should have been. I'm 150lb 5'8'' ish, 10mg and a couple hits of weed later I had a they best time of my life for 14 hrs. Mind you I didn't actually feel anything till the hits but I think I have a higher tolerance for drugs. 10mg was too much for a 115lb girl and 8mg was not enough for a 135lb guy if that helps. I just took my thursday and my thread is floating around with the same title


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah i love 2cp esp mixed with 2ce its very much like candy flipping imo. i have done up to 30mgs of 2cp in a nite not at once. i start with 15mg of the 2cp and 5 or 10 of 2ce oral and then keep bumping both till i get to were i want to be. but mind you i dont suggest this to everyone as i am already insane and cant lose my mind


----------



## NolingNrolling (Mar 19, 2011)

Holy crap!


----------



## B0ngMan420 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have done 2CB before, I bet its similar. it wasnt that great but my roomate might have watered it down. no more lab chemicals for me. I do recall most of the ights being off in our dorm halway and the walls sort of "bowing" inward at one point as i walked down it


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Lol u cant water down 2cb

N 2cb is more euphoric than halkucinating. Hence why it was a mdma replacement.

Please sire do your research before you bash 2cb


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 19, 2011)

B0ngMan420 said:


> I have done 2CB before, I bet its similar. it wasnt that great but my roomate might have watered it down. no more lab chemicals for me. I do recall most of the ights being off in our dorm halway and the walls sort of "bowing" inward at one point as i walked down it


 Huh. I was going to just reply 'I don't think there is a 2C more different from 2C-B than 2C-P.' But then I got to thinking about it.... Huh. Maybe I should make a thread about it.


----------



## taybeez420 (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't recommend it for your first RC. It kicked my ass. The duration was just to much, at least for me, around 24 hours. But I do have to add I'm a 98 pound chick and I ate 12 mg. I haven't read much on girls doing RC's either. I would like to hear some story's forsure. In my opinion you have to respect who you truly are and have a positive mindset to have a beautiful trip. I did, but one thing I couldn't handle was the body cramps and not being able to take a shit. Ya dig? I do want to try 2c-i; oh and 2c-e; well fuck it i wanna try all the 2c's. Anyone ever try 5 MEO-Dalt??


----------

